# Update on me--had a D&C on Monday



## *Lindsey* (Mar 20, 2005)

We learned on Monday, Nov. 27th (15 weeks) that our little one had died about 4 weeks earlier (11 weeks). I was given the option to wait to miscarry naturally or have a D&C. I chose to wait. I had an appointment with my doctor on Friday to check up on things, and tearfully told him I couldn't keep waiting. My bleeding wasn't picking up at all and it was killing me to know I was carrying my lifeless baby in my womb.

The D&C was at 7:30AM Monday morning. After the surgery, my recovery was rocky. I lost a lot of blood and nearly passed out every time they had me get up to go to the bathroom. My blood pressure was in the 90s/60s. I finally talked them into letting me eat something, and I was able to get up and move around with no problems. I ended up being in the hospital for 12 hours instead of the 1-3 after surgery.

My emotions are non-existent. I'm concerned about this, b/c I would've thought this week would've been really hard on me after the "finalness" of it all. I grieved long and hard all week last week...it was the worst week of my life. I thought I'd be emotional and sad after the D&C, but I'm not. I know that my faith and wonderful support system here has been a big help to me, but it feels strange to think that I could've possibly come to terms with this already.

Any thoughts?


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope that you feel better emotionally, physically, and spiritually very soon.


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

Mommy2Gabriel, I glad the d&c is over, and the weight of that decision is gone.

You have had a lot of time to think about this baby, and process it's loss. The d&c didn't end the baby's life---I think the loss of baby is the hard thing to deal with, not the removal of the lifeless baby from your body. Your loss happened weeks ago.

I'm sorry you lost a lot of blood...that certainly makes it more difficult, when you physically feel unwell.

It sounds like you have grieved, and found some peace. That is good.

Thanks for updating us, I was wondering how you were doing.

Keri


----------



## cfiddlinmama (May 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, and the complications with the D&C. I hope you have a good physical and spiritual recovery.


----------



## mamatowill (Aug 23, 2004)

I was in the same position as you earlier in November. I have actually found that I had far more emotions this past week than I did in the two weeks after my D&C. I have really been missing the baby and such. One of the things I was warned that it would take awhile and that I would be going along fine and then something would trigger sadness. I hope that you have processed the loss but be prepared that you might unexpectedly become upset. I know that I am surprised at this.


----------



## mamatowill (Aug 23, 2004)

I also wanted to say hugs and I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Maybe you're too tired to grieve now? That sounds like a bad time, being so weak and having to beg for food. Hospitals, ugh.

You don't have to grieve now. You can grieve later, or slowly and small-ly over lots of time. Maybe your emotions are giving you a break now for your physical recovery.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

I am so sorry you are going through this. Your experience isn't terribly far from mine - I was unable to wait longer than 3 weeks, and finally opted for the D&C. I had an easier time of it surgically, but flet a bit numb for about a wekk and a half. I thought I had grieved all I needed to in the 3 weeks prior, but then it has hit here and there, unexpectedly.

Be gentle with yourself, and just take each moment, each day as it comes.


----------



## StacieM (Oct 13, 2006)

It's great that you are doing well. I think maybe on another day, you'll grieve again. I grieved quite a bit when I found out I was going to m/c...when it started, I was expecting to be really upset, but I wasn't. When I passed the sac and placenta, I grieved again. There are still days here and there when something hits me and I cry all over again. But other days are better. I hope you have a speedy physical recovery from your surgery. Take care.


----------



## BabyJinJin (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm so sorry to hear what had happen to your little one. I had the same problem as well but even more complicated as the father of the baby was caught right now in a very huge business trouble mess along that i'm not even married to him yet neither have much commitment with him due to his problems and etc.

Anyway I found out that I was pregnant for 5 weeks not long ago and then during my 7 week I went for my 2nd check up and found out that my baby is unhealthy and need to be removed. My heart fell immediately as I was rather happy with the baby's arrival.

It was really terrible feeling especially once you wake up from the D&C. I cried and hug on to the father on the baby when I woke up as I found out the baby is gone d. I couldnt concentrate in anything at all during that entire week and feel so liveless and souless.

The best way to overcome such situation is to put your concentration in something else instead and try not to be alone if possible. Think on the bright side that at least the baby is gone during the younger trimester and not any later or during birth which is going to be even worst.

I just did my D&C last Thursday and am still in the recovery period as well. Lets hope that we could pull through this nightmare together then.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2Gabriel03* 
We learned on Monday, Nov. 27th (15 weeks) that our little one had died about 4 weeks earlier (11 weeks). I was given the option to wait to miscarry naturally or have a D&C. I chose to wait. I had an appointment with my doctor on Friday to check up on things, and tearfully told him I couldn't keep waiting. My bleeding wasn't picking up at all and it was killing me to know I was carrying my lifeless baby in my womb.

The D&C was at 7:30AM Monday morning. After the surgery, my recovery was rocky. I lost a lot of blood and nearly passed out every time they had me get up to go to the bathroom. My blood pressure was in the 90s/60s. I finally talked them into letting me eat something, and I was able to get up and move around with no problems. I ended up being in the hospital for 12 hours instead of the 1-3 after surgery.

My emotions are non-existent. I'm concerned about this, b/c I would've thought this week would've been really hard on me after the "finalness" of it all. I grieved long and hard all week last week...it was the worst week of my life. I thought I'd be emotional and sad after the D&C, but I'm not. I know that my faith and wonderful support system here has been a big help to me, but it feels strange to think that I could've possibly come to terms with this already.

Any thoughts?


----------

